# floating bathroom mirror



## lammersl (Jan 23, 2010)

We would like to remodel our bathroom and use backlighting to create a soft halo effect behhind our present 48"x60" bathroom mirror. 
How do we "float" the mirror and etc...?
I'm a "first see it" kind of person. Does anyone have a photo of this kind of bump out mirror idea?


----------

